# length of service? for statutory redundancy calculation?



## lyonsa3 (7 Jun 2008)

I'm currently working for a company for 5 years and 10 months. The first 8 months were on contract and I was then made permanent. To calculate my service time for redundency is it all the time I worked for the company or just the permanent time.  Same question applies for the following question. If they decide to let go a handful of people where do I stand on length of service? Alot of people started permanent jobs (no contract period) while I was on contract.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jun 2008)

*Re: length of service?*

Does the redundancy calculator on www.entemp.ie help at all?


----------

